# my axle & trailer fixed-FINISHED



## FishingBuds (Feb 15, 2011)

I have already looked thru the archives for an answer and have not found nothing.

but, its a single axle and nothen fancy just bolted to the leaf springs but my tires leen out bad IMO like the boat is too havey for the trailer, but its a sturdy trailer. Heres a drawing of what im talken about






the axle has an arch to it but its an upward arch, something im not expecting with the tires leening like they do, i would figure it would arch the other way. 

so anyways Ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 15, 2011)

Are the tires wearing bad?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 15, 2011)

Trailer axles generally have positive camber so when loaded the zero out, they do this by arching the tube, sounds like you have something bent etc, can you post a photo?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Get a port-a-power & bend the axle where it needs to be.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 16, 2011)

New axles are not that expensive. I say replace it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 16, 2011)

yea I will need to post a pic for us, and yep the tires are wore out bad on the inside!


----------



## KMixson (Feb 16, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> yea I will need to post a pic for us, and yep the tires are wore out bad on the inside!



Sounds to me like your axle needs to be replaced. I agree with BaitCaster in purchasing a new axle.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 16, 2011)

Agreed, better to replace, than to try bending it back. It looks like a previous owner might have bent it up trying to straighten them out weakening the axle, or maybe a very rough bump on the road bounced the trailer up and down hard causing them to bend.

I saw my local Tractor Supply (TSC) had a 5 lug axle for a jon boat trailer for $109. Some of the local trailer stores may have some for cheaper, possibly used or reconditioned with wheels, if money is tight.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 17, 2011)

ok guys thanks 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

Back in the good ol' days, you could find solid rear axles off of front wheel drive cars that worked like a charm. :mrgreen: 

I've used those a couple of times to swap out axles.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 17, 2011)

I just need to make sure its the same length as my old one? Or how close off can it be in length? just an inch or so?

anything else i need to measure?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 17, 2011)

measure the spring centers, and the hub face width, and if it drops at the ends were the hubs attach.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 17, 2011)

so Im letting my dog outside right? Im standing at my kitchen door staring out thinking of my axle issue, and there under my biggo tree is my old trailer I used to hall my lawn mower back and forth for my parents to cut their grass with #-o 

My brother bought two new tires for it 2 years ago #-o 

well they got a lawn mower now and its just a 4x10 trailer not being used for anything that has sat for so long it seemed to disappear under the tree until today :lol: 

I shall check out the axle I shall and see if it will work [-o<


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

So either strap the boat on the utility trailer or swap axles


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 19, 2011)

After looking the axle over Im wondering if i just got to replace my wheel bearings and maybe the bushings on the leaf springs.


took the pics finally and you can see the wear on the tires, i can move one tire back and forth about a 1/2 inch and has the worst wear, and the other tire about a 1/4 inch.

heres the pics and what ya think? am I on the right track here or do ya still think i need a new axle?

left leaf from the back side with NO bushings





right spring from back with NO bushings





left tire





right tire which is the worst and has the 1/2 inch play






Here you can see the axle over all, may not be as bad as I thought?


----------



## ENIRB (Feb 19, 2011)

Some axles I have seen come with a bend, but opposite yours.
Flip the axle, easier to launch boat too. :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 19, 2011)

well if neither side spring aligns with the shackles then it probaly isnt the right axle to begin with.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 20, 2011)

ENIRB said:


> Some axles I have seen come with a bend, but opposite yours.
> Flip the axle, easier to launch boat too. :lol:



That was my thought also. 

FishingBuds, If your spring hangers and or bushings are worn to the point they are extremely loose that will cause excessive tire wear also. If they are loose a new axle may not stop the tire wear. The bushings and springs should be free enough to move but not sloppy loose.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 20, 2011)

KMixson said:


> ENIRB said:
> 
> 
> > Some axles I have seen come with a bend, but opposite yours.
> ...




Just took it all apart, yea there wasn't MUCH LEFT IN BUSHINGS, it all was riding on the bolts just about, looks like this is what I'll do, I'll replace all the bushings and bearings. The axle seems to be the exact material as the rest of the trailer, it has all 4 differant colors that this trailer has been painted also, and the arch/bow is slightly there so im gonna do what you guys suggest on flipping it. Thinks.

I'll post before and after pics when im done with it.


----------



## brandon__ (Feb 20, 2011)

i worked at a spring shop about a year ago, all the trailer springs i saw in there had plastic bushings in them, you might just be better off ordering new springs/ ubolts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> well if neither side spring aligns with the shackles then it probaly isnt the right axle to begin with.


+1


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > well if neither side spring aligns with the shackles then it probaly isnt the right axle to begin with.
> ...




I got educated ny this one, the leaf spring pics are an example of NO bushings


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 21, 2011)

Doesnt matter, the width of the spring perches should align with the springs, left pic shows it in, as does right, which In my eyes shows the spring perch width is shorter than the trailer. Maybe a good reason the bushings are gone.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Doesnt matter, the width of the spring perches should align with the springs, left pic shows it in, as does right, which In my eyes shows the spring perch width is shorter than the trailer. Maybe a good reason the bushings are gone.



whats a spring perch?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt matter, the width of the spring perches should align with the springs, left pic shows it in, as does right, which In my eyes shows the spring perch width is shorter than the trailer. Maybe a good reason the bushings are gone.
> ...


 It the part on the axle where the spring sits.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2011)

how can ya see all that in the pic?

cause I don't see a pic with all that in, which pic you looking at?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 21, 2011)

Unless your pics are inaccurate, your springs don't match the shackles.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, all that is loose, thats the resting position of everything, i could wiggle the hole spring/axle unit back and forth, Im tellen ya it was awful when I got into it #-o 

I know what I'll do ,since I got it already torn down I'll mock set it all up again and make sure it matches.

Thanks 8)


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 22, 2011)

got ya, so the u bolts are loose from the axle? If u flip the spring over you can then put the axle on top of the springs as well..


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2011)

sounds like a plan thanks BP 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, thought I might as well use this thread as my whole rework the trailer project.

I found out another thing that was hurting my axle issue, I had two differant size tires on it #-o 

I just never noticed it untill i took the tires off and layed them side by side.

Got a question, do any of ya have a good price trailer hardware store on line you use, Im just going thru and pricing evrything right now.

Im gonna try and get my bearing kits, grease, spring bushings, spring bolts, tires and a hand boat wrench crank all at the same spot for shipping reasons.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 27, 2011)

All of the parts you need should be available locally. I got my tires and winch at menards bearings, grease and u bolts from farm n fleet. Try napa for the bushings.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 14, 2011)

Went to 7 differant parts places to get my stuff needed for the trailer, what a friggen nightmare :roll: 

what happened to peolpe now-a-days :?: if its not in the computer anymore they cannot not find it or give a substitute, crazy. Its like no one can think and build on thier own #-o 

UH sorry sir, its not what my computer says to buy :roll: 

I really see why most people are lead like cattle #-o 

Found the bushings on line but with shipping cost, they would have been 32 dollars to get. So I made my own for around 5 dollars :mrgreen: 

If you think on your own and come up with better cheaper ways, its a lonely world for ya here on this planet!


What a crazy world it is :?


Sorry about the rant but, seems like this is the only place that would understand where im coming from :wink:


----------



## KMixson (Mar 14, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Sorry about the rant but, seems like this is the only place that would understand where im coming from :wink:




As a mechanic myself, I know what you mean.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it all done?


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 14, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Is it all done?




Tires, lights and guide on's


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2011)

Lets see pictures


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 17, 2011)

Took a quick cell phone pick of wrapping the carpet on the runners, again i used the 3M spray glue, once the carpet was cut to size it took 15 minutes to glue them on, its a very tight wrap! stuff is awsome.

I'll take some better pics soon.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 2, 2011)

Finished!

This was harder than my boat project #-o 

Kudos! to those that tackle a trailer overHaul cause it isn't easy :roll:


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work. Yes, the trailer was quite a project for me too...


----------

